# is this a normal 4 yr old?



## bunnybear (Jan 13, 2011)

My little girl just turned 4 last month and she's extremely extrovert and loves people. Everytime we go to church, she goes to sunday school there, she won't listen to the ladies who tell bible stories at all and she won't sit still like all she wants is to play or colour. They always have to call us to watch our kid there instead coz she won't stay still. One of the ladies in that sunday school even trying to tell my hubby that there's something wrong with her like she can't concentrate,etc. So we've decided for her to just sit w/ us in church and she's totally fine colouring book or lying down on my lap. I told my hubby that if that lady was trying to tell him that she has ADHD then she's wrong coz I teach her at home and she knows her alphabets since 2 and she knows her numbers up to 20 now and I never had any trouble teaching her at all. She can also watch movies without playing when she likes the movie. Do u guys think she's a normal for a 4 yr old not wanting to participate on story time in church or is there really something wrong with that? There are some kids that are a little younger than her and they seem to participate fine. But my little girl won't sit still and all she wants is to play/colour there. Maybe coz I don't read her bible stories at home?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

bunnybear said:


> My little girl just turned 4 last month and she's extremely extrovert and loves people. Everytime we go to church and she goes to sunday school there, she won't listen to the ladies who tell bible stories at all and she won't sit still like all she wants is to play or colour. They always have to call us to watch our kid there instead coz she won't stay still. One of the ladies in that sunday school even trying to tell my hubby that there's something wrong with her like she can't concentrate,etc. So we've decided for her to just sit w/ us in church and she's totally fine colouring book or lying down on my lap. I told my hubby that if that lady was trying to tell him that she has ADHD then she's wrong coz I teach her at home and she knows her alphabets since 2 and she knows her numbers up to 20 now and I never had any trouble teaching her at all.


a. ADHD is almost never diagnosed (correctly) at this young age according to our ped. 

b. She is a perfectly normal little 4 yo girl. The ninnies at church want a doll, not a child.



She can also watch movies without playing when she likes the movie. Do u guys think she's a normal for a 4 yr old not wanting to participate on story time in church or is there really something wrong with that? There are some kids that are much a little younger than her and they seem to participate fine. But my little girl won't sit still and all she wants is to play there. Maybe coz I don't read her bible stories at home?[/QUOTE]


----------



## fatiguedfatherof4 (Apr 28, 2011)

Its the age, she's just a tad more active it sounds like, than most children her age. Congrats on bringing up a very open and cheery little girl. 
I agree 1000% with Mom6547... they want a doll not a child.
I have 4 children and 3 of them are boys age 2, 4, & 5 and let me tell you right now that your little girl is as normal as my children or any other 4 year old with boundless energy and limitless imaginations. Children arent robots that you can switch to silent or quiet mode... we are on their time even if we try to convince them they are on ours!
Can you go to a later service, like maybe just before dinner or after. Sometimes children have more energy in the morning than evenings. I get no break on that one... good luck and go hug that little angel!!


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 13, 2011)

thank you all for responding


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

fatiguedfatherof4 said:


> Its the age, she's just a tad more active it sounds like, than most children her age. Congrats on bringing up a very open and cheery little girl.
> I agree 1000% with Mom6547... they want a doll not a child.
> I have 4 children and 3 of them are boys age 2, 4, & 5 and let me tell you right now that your little girl is as normal as my children or any other 4 year old with boundless energy and limitless imaginations. Children arent robots that you can switch to silent or quiet mode... we are on their time even if we try to convince them they are on ours!
> Can you go to a later service, like maybe just before dinner or after. Sometimes children have more energy in the morning than evenings. I get no break on that one... good luck and go hug that little angel!!


I so get your user name!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

